# Solifuge arrived



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello folks,

Just recieved my Galeodes arabicus today from Lee at the spider shop. As usual, well packaged and arrived safely. It is a small specimen, about 5cm in length. Its chelicera are massive...it looked a bit cheeky (and well terrifying), so I have called it "Yojimbo" after the famous samurai film. 

Managed to get one photo of "it" before it warmed up enough. It has now made a deep burrow in the substrate under some cork bark, so I guess ill not see it until tonight...

So far, it has eaten some hatchling locusts. I normally wouldnt feed to soon after travelling, but this munched them rapid. 

I will post the photo later, but i've forgotten my camera, and have to walk across town to use the computers! D'oh! 

Steve: Have your two arrived yet? I'm glad to say that my set-up appeared fine - no pacing, and its settled in fine  It appears my mix of desert sand and aquatic compost seems to work pretty well for burrowing : victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Think these are pretty cool  Saw them at the show.

Do you know how to keep these?

Don't feed very often.. and keep them cool (people think because they're desert they need it hot.. they don't)


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> Think these are pretty cool  Saw them at the show.
> 
> Do you know how to keep these?
> 
> Don't feed very often.. and keep them cool (people think because they're desert they need it hot.. they don't)


hehe, yeah, I read about them all the time. They are my favourite arachnid order.

The one I have originates from north africa, so I'm presently googling temperature gradients for it now. Punzo suggests mid 20's C is hot enough for them; mine is currently at about 21C with a gradient in the tank. 

I'll keep people posted about my experience with them. Its good to finally have some of my own hands on experience to add to my care sheet.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

i saw a couple of these Solifuge's on the spider sho look quite cool


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> i saw a couple of these Solifuge's on the spider shop look quite cool


Yeah, I love them. I'll have to see how I get on with mine. I have a suspicion I have a male...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Steve: Have your two arrived yet? I'm glad to say that my set-up appeared fine - no pacing, and its settled in fine  It appears my mix of desert sand and aquatic compost seems to work pretty well for burrowing : victory:


Yes mate, they have.

Three actually, as I had forgotten about another one that I ordered from another place, about three weeks ago!

The sand coloured one that Lee sent me is large!

Very.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

may have to get one of these myself


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

On BN, someone was saying how they turn off the heat mat at night, to replicate the drop in temp on it's normal environment.

GRB, what do you think of that, mate?

Mine seem to have settled in fine.

I am getting condensation/moisture forming in the tanks, not sure if this is a good thing, or a bad thing.

I thought it might be a good thing, as the water droplets keep the sand a little bit moist.

Would like to see pics of your set up, Grant, I would do mine, but can't be bothered messing around, opening a photobucket account, etc, and you can't seem to put pics on here, in a direct manner...


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> On BN, someone was saying how they turn off the heat mat at night, to replicate the drop in temp on it's normal environment.
> 
> GRB, what do you think of that, mate?
> 
> ...


condensations a bad thing, it means the air holds all the moisture it can, thats excess from the air deposited on the sides, means you dont have enough ventilation.:2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Steve, they need cold night time temps, and winter temps of about 12C... hardly feed them either, it prolongs their life.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

would a 12 x 24 inch tank be alright to hold one? been after one of these for ages so already emailed lee


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm tempted by one of these, but of course because of the whole "omg theyre gonna kill ya soon as look at ya" thing I've always been a bit wary...Are they as bad as they say?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> On BN, someone was saying how they turn off the heat mat at night, to replicate the drop in temp on it's normal environment.
> 
> GRB, what do you think of that, mate?
> 
> ...


The humidity is a little high by the sounds of it - I aim for around 65-70% with plenty of ventilation. The sand/compost mix is damp to facilitate burrowing.

The heatmat thing is intersting; logically that sort of dip will occur in deserts. However, in a viv the temperate is usually pretty even as its such a small volume of air. As such, in the wild there might be spots that exist as 18C right down to -2C in a desert (those values just plucked to illustrate my point). In such a vast expanse, a solifuge can select its preffered temperature niche. However, in a viv its riskier as the temp is preety uniform - if its 10C its probably going to be 10C +/- 1C all over the tank. 

In that manner, I dont know. In my house certainly it will be too cold - even with a heatmat I struggle to get it much higher than 22C, so with it off at night-time in the winter, It could plummet. I think it might be an idea finding out better the locality of these solifuges before you apply any fluctuations to the temp. (eg, morocco has temps of around 31C in the day during summer - but Punzo suggests these are too high. Conversly, a night time temp of 6C might be too low if applied to a viv). 

Glad to hear they have settled in ok. Minehas constructed a burrow and seems to be quite calm. Fed it yesteday, I will probably wait a few days before feeding again. 

Becky: Who was it that suggested such low temps in the winter? Just wondering, to me it seems rather low compared to weather data for morocco etc in winter. I know deserts fluctuate a lot, but 12C (day) seems low. Punzo reported that they become very lethargic below 20C...


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I'm tempted by one of these, but of course because of the whole "omg theyre gonna kill ya soon as look at ya" thing I've always been a bit wary...Are they as bad as they say?


They will bite and they are nasty, but they're not gonna chew your face off like them stupid emails say!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

matto2k said:


> would a 12 x 24 inch tank be alright to hold one? been after one of these for ages so already emailed lee


Yes, AFAIK.

Indeed, Lee was keeping them in containers about a foot square.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Becky said:


> Steve, they need cold night time temps, and winter temps of about 12C... hardly feed them either, it prolongs their life.


So would you use a heat mat at all, Becky..?

Have you kept these before, if so how long have you got them to live..?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Becky said:


> They will bite and they are nasty, but they're not gonna chew your face off like them stupid emails say!


Awesome cheers, I can deal with nasty spiders just wanted to make sure it wasnt going to sped the entire time plotting my demise and busting out one night to kill me :lol2: Now to convince Lucifus....:devil:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> condensations a bad thing, it means the air holds all the moisture it can, thats excess from the air deposited on the sides, means you dont have enough ventilation.:2thumb:


Well, I melted about nine holes in the lid of each box, and they are decent sized holes at that, too...

And then there is the feller who said that the water droplets, if not excessive, are a good thing, as they replicate natural morning due.

Suppose there is a lot of conflicting advice mate, and it is trial and error, to a degree...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> I'm tempted by one of these, but of course because of the whole "omg theyre gonna kill ya soon as look at ya" thing I've always been a bit wary...Are they as bad as they say?


Not in my experience.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I tired lower temps last night and the result was that little Yojimbo was lethargic and hardly moved. 

I've been reading a hell of a lot over the past few days (my disertation has hit a lull) - i'll use _Galeodes granti_ as Steve owns them and they are also well studied.

_G.granti_ is native to the Sudan. Studies indicate that they are inactive for up to 9 months of a year, and show peaks of activity based upon the rainfall peaks in the rainy season. My guess is that temperature isnt so important as availability of water (and hence prey) in the wild. Perhaps controlling temp is a good way to instigate dormancy however - who know really? It's all a bit trial and error just now. 

I did a search of weather forecasts for Sudan at this time of year, and picked several places that have 5 day forecasts of day and night temps.


Juba (southern sudan): Day = 27-30C
Night = 18-20C

Geneina (north west): Day = 34-39C
Night = 24-29C (mean = 24.5C)

El Obeid (central) : Day = 34-40C
Night =25-31C

Khartoum (central) : Day = 40-44C
Night = 23/24C

Malakal (southern central) Day = 25-34C
Night = 22-25C

Now, I don't have time to go back and check the weather for months ands months, but for this time of year, the Sudan doesnt really experience weather so low. Ok, so these are _Mean_ temperatures and in reality 12C could be found in the South perhaps, but it seems that temperatures are pretty high. 

After reading more of Punzo, I am wondering if trying to extend their lives is.. unnatural. Punzo and Muma had years of experience studying these animals in the lab and the field and suggested that adults dont live long in the wild after reaching sexual maturity. I just wonder how correct we are in assuming that Punzo was wrong? Or perhaps it varies masively between species? Perhaps US solifuges live shorter lives than african ones?

Perhaps by keeping them cold, reducing food massively and such, we are extending their lifespan at the expense of re-creating (at least as much as we can) natural habitats. 

I think with my own, I will go for the middle ground. I am aiming for 22-24C daytime temps, with a slight dip to around 18-20C at nightime. I fed mine again today, as Punzo suggests they get "v.hungry" after food was withheld for 72 hrs. 

However, I'll see how it goes - if Yojimbo is out and active, then I will feed. If she retreats to her burrow then I will withhold food for a little while. I'll just have to see how it goes.

Ok, last thing: SEXING

Steve, I am pretty sure mine is a female. There is no sure fire way to tell without a little bit of close inspection, but here's some general things to help you sex your solifuge.

a) Males in all solifuge (except one family) possess a Flagellum on their chelicerae (mouthparts). This is like a huge inflexed hair that can be quite...distinctive. it is not simpy a long hair, you will be able to see the difference if it is present.

b) males are usually spindly and thinner than females. Its obviously hard to tell without a pair, but for G.granti you should be able to tell. Check out this website for photos of a sexed pair of G.fumigatis and others:

Galeodes fumigatus Walter 1889 

There are others photographed on that page, but no G.granti Im afraid. If you look closely, you can see the flagellum on that picture as well, right near the mouthparts. 

I think mine is a female...but its hard to say. Definitely nothing I would consider a flagellum however. 

Ok, sorry for the long post!


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

GRB are these things like pedes all agressive and fast and a question u most probably new was comming how much exp do u need


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> GRB are these things like pedes all agressive and fast and a question u most probably new was comming how much exp do u need


Simply because there isnt much known about them, I wouldnt suggest getting one to begin with. They are on par with a pede I reckon. I think a solifuge would just frustrate you - they live short periods, you cant handle them, (you cant even put your hand in the tank without risk) and they are prone to stress. Its a steep learning curve, and it could be a fast way to spend £20 on something that lasts a couple of weeks.

I've had to trawl tons of literature articles, book and websites to try to piece together what works...and its still lacking.

The are aggressive - and I mean it. i've never seen something that will attack tweasers like them, and I think they have pretty good eyesight - you even hover your hand near the tank and it does a threat display. 

Just as an aside, I read some studies on sprint speeds in arachnids.

Theraphosids can sprint at 30cm/sec (mean). 

Hunting spiders (lycosa? Cant remember) : 45cm/sec.

*Solifuge (Galeodes sp., approx 5" size) 53-55cm/sec. Prolonged...*

Thats fast...and because they have tracheal systems rather than book lungs, they can prolong such speeds way longer than other arachnids like hunting spiders and tarantulas. I've not found anything on pede's yet, i'd like to see how they compare. 

In response to your question, I dont think its a good buy. For £20 you could get a nice docile T that could live for 20yrs+.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

ok so it would be good to get one before a pede 20 quid is a small fortune to pay for the exp, so once im on a high level with T's then i may get one


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> ok so it would be good to get one before a pede 20 quid is a small fortune to pay for the exp, so once im on a high level with T's then i may get one


I don't know really. Its hard for me to judge as I have no idea how competant you are looking after inverts.

I have owned/studied inverts since a small child, and only recently (eg, 14-16 onwards) would I consider myself to have any real experience and knowldge. 

I myself started by feeding house spiders. Then I kept spiders naturally in my greenhouse (I wouldnt let people remove them, but they were essentially wild). Then I got some stick insects, kept them for about 6-8 months before allowing the colony to die off (removing the eggs). 

Then I got a tarantula for free, kick started the serious side. A year later, I also have 2 vinegaroons and a solifuge. 

It's kinda hard to say "get this, then you're ok for a solifuge/pede". 

If i were you, i'd get a simple beginner's T first, then decide if you actually like owning inverts. The fact is, once you get over how cool they, some people lose interest because they dont actually do much when they are happy. Its only when they are stressed that they seem the most active. 

You seem young, and who knows where you might be in 2 years - you could move, be at uni whatever. Perhaps getting something a bit easier will not hinder you movements/partying etc. Some pets can be quite tying.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

uni lmao im no were near brainy anoth, im one of thoose people hew hates school thats why i go to school on a computer :2thumb:, anyway back to the subject, i have decided on a b.smithi after that im not too sure


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> uni lmao im no were near brainy anoth, im one of thoose people hew hates school thats why i go to school on a computer :2thumb:, anyway back to the subject, i have decided on a b.smithi after that im not too sure


Well, in that case, I would stick with the B.smithi for a while.

Get to learn the lingo, identify the parts of the spider, understand the naming of them, get to grips with their taxonomy. Just now, how much do you feel you know - could you cope with an injury? If it stops feeding what do you do? Moulting issues? 

These all happen, and its worth it getting to grips with these potential problems in a species that is reasonably docile and well studied. It's pretty impossible to jump straight in and know exactly what to do if a pede has a bad moult - I'm not sure I know what to do....

Then, once you are pretty confident in your B.smithi's wellbeing, go for something else. Maybe something a step up, but not too extreme. I think going from a B.smithi to a solifuge might be a bit of a shock, but a smithi to a pokie might be worth a try.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

axonomy, u and ur big words what does it mean :blush:

if my smithi had a bad shed id try help him get it of by holding it or try warm water if that dont work id ask in here, but if he had a leg stuck u can pull it of and hell re grow it net shed but thats last resort

would it be me or the T with the injury

and if it stops feeding, it could be because its due for a shed and if thats not right try a different food if that doesent work id ask on here

any of that correct


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> Simply because there isnt much known about them, I wouldnt suggest getting one to begin with. They are on par with a pede I reckon. I think a solifuge would just frustrate you - they live short periods, you cant handle them, (you cant even put your hand in the tank without risk) and they are prone to stress. Its a steep learning curve, and it could be a fast way to spend £20 on something that lasts a couple of weeks.
> 
> I've had to trawl tons of literature articles, book and websites to try to piece together what works...and its still lacking.
> 
> ...



interesting,i know most centipedes have a tracheal method of breathing, such as Scolopendra sp. 
i am wondering which would be faster and efficient over distances.

Solifuge has longer legs, smaller bodies, weighs less but only has one(?) system.

Pedes have shorter legs but one pair per segment, bigger bodies, weighs more but has spriacles located one each side of the body, usually every few segments, the air enters a network of tubes that branch so every part of the body is connected

the pedes efficiency when movigns amazing, ask clockworkorange to send you a link on pede movement, its fascinating..all my bookmarks disappeared last week for no apparent reason i wudda sent ya the link


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> interesting,i know most centipedes have a tracheal method of breathing, such as Scolopendra sp.
> i am wondering which would be faster and efficient over distances.
> 
> Solifuge has longer legs, smaller bodies, weighs less but only has one(?) system.
> ...


Yeah, its weird - the solifugids are the only arachnids to have really capitalised on this system of breathing. In ecology, many authors feel that you have to treat them as roving beetles because they are so different from other arachnids.

The thing with centipedes is that they have 2 legs per segment (yeah?), so each individual field of leg movement is likely ot be limited, otherwise legs might overlaps and risk stepping on each other. 

In solifuges, this has been reduced - again with evolution of a novel leg structure unique to them (compared to other arachnids). Because they use three walking pairs, they have evolved an extra joint at the coxa, that allows them to pivot there entire leg from side to side, unlike other arachnids. This allows a greater freedom of movement without leg overlap, resulting in such fast speeds. I have no idea how long they can keep this up, as even tracheal systems have limits. 

As for the system, I dont understand - centipedes have trachea as well yes? Solifuge have spiracles on both sides of the body - I forget exactly where, but there is more than one opening. They share an O and C cycle common with insects - where O= open phase (gas enters) and C = closed phases (spiracles closed, air + CO2 retained). In that respect I would imagine centipedes and solifuges are the same?

Snap: Taxonomy is the way scientists name and classify animals. eg. 

Genus: Brachypelma
Species: Albioposum

The colloqiual name for this is a "Honduran curlyhair". 

That is a _taxonomical_ naming of that species. It gives the species name and its position in the phyla _arachnida_ (there are other levels, but i'll leave it as that). Phylum are the huge divisions that split animals - for example, arachnids from insects.

Those questions, well, I meant them to be rhetorical as such. You would find all the answers in a decent beginners book. I recommend this one:

Amazon.co.uk: Tarantulas and Other Arachnids (Complete Pet Owner's Manual): Samuel D. Marshall: Books

I managed to find this for 48p once, so its hardly an expensive buy and covers all the beginners questions as such.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Grant, I like reading those posts, very informative.

One thing that strikes me.

Why would a creature evolve in a sunny environment, when it appears to prefer spending most of it's time hiding from the sun?

That doesn't really make sense, least not to me..?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*close thing!!!!*

All still well this side, however, there was an incident last night...

I initially had my tubs covered with plastic lids.

On these lids, I melted about nine decent sized holes, however, it was causing condensation, therefore, I went to B&Q yesterday, and bought some of that nylon nettting, the type that you can use to protect plants with, etc.

Anyway, late last night, my largest one became v active, and managed to figure out that if it stood a certain way, on it's rear legs, it could push it's front legs toward the netting, hook on and chew!

I watched it do it for about a minute, until I was quite sure it was going to come through the top, then had to cover it with the plastic lid again, which in turn, is causing the condensation again..

Any thoughts..?


*Grant - I also sent this to you as a PM, mate*


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Grant, I like reading those posts, very informative.
> 
> One thing that strikes me.
> 
> ...


The thing is, it didnt evolve to be in a sunny environment; it moved there to utilise a niche. There arent a lot of arachnids that live in the desert - basically scorpions, a few spiders and solifuges. Harvestmen etc do not exist, as do the majority of insect predators normally found in grassland etc. Where there is less competition, there can be a selective advantage to occupy such areas. 

Most desert animals avoid the day as the temperature is far too hot. Its probably not to do directly with the light levels, although it makes sense to hide during the day when eyesight is most useful to predators. My little Yojimbo seems to be commonly active around 8AM - when it is quite light in my room (she is also active at around 2PM and 11PM-1AM for some reason).


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> The thing is, it didnt evolve to be in a sunny environment; it moved there to utilise a niche. There arent a lot of arachnids that live in the desert - basically scorpions, a few spiders and solifuges. Harvestmen etc do not exist, as do the majority of insect predators normally found in grassland etc. Where there is less competition, there can be a selective advantage to occupy such areas.
> 
> Most desert animals avoid the day as the temperature is far too hot. Its probably not to do directly with the light levels, although it makes sense to hide during the day when eyesight is most useful to predators. My little Yojimbo seems to be commonly active around 8AM - when it is quite light in my room (she is also active at around 2PM and 11PM-1AM for some reason).


They _moved _there..?

From what regions..?

And when..?

Was this en masse, or a very gradual process over thousands of years..?

And to 'decide' to move to another location is close to a concious choice, something which most scientists would not really attribute to inverts, least not in the sense _we_ think of choice..

Also, if their motives for moving were as you cite, is it not a double edged sword for them..?

Yeah, there might be less competition for food, but there is also less food!

Final point.

Why did they, as a species, decide to move there, while other arachnids remained in their original environment..?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB, if the black one you have is anything like mine, then it is more of a burrower than the yellow species.

The yellow one's do burrow, of course, however, the black tend to burrow _and remain right under for longer periods_.

Here's a thing though...

I cannot recall precisely where my three species are native to.

However, in the case of the sand coloured species, they are a perfect colouration for *any *desert environment, but the black one... Does it not perhaps work_ against_ it to be black against a light coloured backdrop, in the wilds? It could be more easily spotted by other predators, that is what I am thinking...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> GRB, if the black one you have is anything like mine, then it is more of a burrower than the yellow species.
> 
> The yellow one's do burrow, of course, however, the black tend to burrow _and remain right under for longer periods_.
> 
> ...


 
_G.granti_ is native to the Sudan.

_G.arabicus_...is not a valid species name as far as I can see. The closest I can find in the online species catalogue is G_.arab arab_. 

Indeed, the black one does burrow for a while. Thats probably a good thing, as i've heard thats what many solifuges do in the wild - some are only active for a few months out of the entire year. 

There are plenty of animals that do not use cryptic colouration in camoflage, so being black is not neccessarily a bad thing. Fish arent all blue or sandy coloured, yet many are difficult to spot; the same is for terrestrial animals. Being black might break up the creatures shadow, or perhaps aid night time camoflage - or neither. 

I can't really think of many bird predators native to the desert. 
Normally, birds are a pretty significant eyesight predator. If they are lacking, then there might not actually be a stimulus for developing camoflage. If your main predators are scorpions and hunting spiders, neither really use sight, so camoflage is kinda wasted. I don't really know, evolution is pretty hard to theorise about when I don't know much about its native habitat and predators.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Btw, dunno if I mentioned this, but a chap on BN was saying that a good % of the black ones that come into the UK, are pregnant.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> The thing with centipedes is that they have 2 legs per segment (yeah?), so each individual field of leg movement is likely ot be limited, otherwise legs might overlaps and risk stepping on each other.
> Nope, centipedes have pretty unrestricted movment per leg, i would haphazard a guess to say 150 degrees of movement horizontally.
> Single pair of legs per segment so unrestricted, with each spiracle pumping approx 2 legs each. Bare in mind the centipedes actually wave and winde their body to increasse their efficiency and speed whilst running. they dont go full out in a straight line, this is evident when theyr in the bath. they simply cannot grip and become a blur. the body waves and windes and the legs are also at it, its pretty funny too:lol2: will have to record it sometime
> 
> ...



This shows the legs per segment









This shows (just) some of the spiracles - above a number of legs








Would love to find out, i would imagine its close, but the solifuge would probably get it i recons.
I think solifuges are probably gonna be more active so 'fitter' or atleast a more endurance set tracheal system


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

That was all very technical - 

In other news, I was watching of of mine the other day, and could swear that it's head parts pulse.

Which is nice....


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

C_strike:

Oops, I got confused with millipedes...

I see it now, they indeed have pretty unlimited access in terms of leg rotation. They have a lot of spiracles, but then they are much longer...

I am not sure as to what would be quicker. Its only fair to compare solifuges that occur where these pedes occur really, and I'm guessing that solifuges are probably prey for them...i'm sure there will be some literature on centipede speed and movement, I might go have a look...

Even in the desert, solifuges main enemies are scorpions and other spiders. Shame really, they are so feriocious yet in the wild seem to be outclassed by other arachnids!

[edit] I just found out that scolopendra only have spiracles on the 3rd,5th,8th,10th and 12th segments. Still more than a solifuge however...

And, I found an article on the ATS suggesting that some of the fastest giant centipedes with a smaller number of legs can move at 50cm/s. I cant find any literature on their running speeds however, only a few studies where they were on treadmills at 1.5 body lengths/second. Still pretty fast.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> C_strike:
> 
> Oops, I got confused with millipedes...
> 
> ...


 
If a Soifuge was to come up against a pede of reasonable size in the wild, then I am certain that the pede would eat it, nine times out of ten. They have a strong bite, venom, AND they are more agile, so that gives them at least two advantages.

As for 'other spiders', I suppose it would depend on what?

T's are ambush hunters mostly, and could prey on them, but a large one might be able to hold it's ground against a T, and a bite to a T would probably cause the T to bleed to death, imo.

I have also seen tv footage of them dealing with scorpions, so it all works out in the end, I suppose..


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> C_strike:
> 
> Oops, I got confused with millipedes...
> 
> ...


very interesting stuff mate, any link to the studies, im very interested in ahving a read.
Depending on where in South US they frequent, Texas? there is a good likelyhood it would be Scolopendra mortisans, Scolopendra polymorpha.

Yes the green pede i posted is in fact a Ethmostigmus, not a Scolopendra, unfortunately my pc is pretty much inhibiting absolutely everything on this pc, so i cudnt read up:devil:
I did have apdf of centipede locomotion, was very interesting read, but again, something else my pcs stopped


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> very interesting stuff mate, any link to the studies, im very interested in ahving a read.
> Depending on where in South US they frequent, Texas? there is a good likelyhood it would be Scolopendra mortisans, Scolopendra polymorpha.
> 
> Yes the green pede i posted is in fact a Ethmostigmus, not a Scolopendra, unfortunately my pc is pretty much inhibiting absolutely everything on this pc, so i cudnt read up:devil:
> I did have apdf of centipede locomotion, was very interesting read, but again, something else my pcs stopped


I can link you the studies if you like, but the one I read from mostly was about EMGs and muscle control, it only mentioned locomotion speeds in reference to the treadmill they used to make the pede move...

Solifuges occur all over Southern America, south USA and into central Asia. Strangely enough, there is also one species found on a greek island and many found in Africa...I'm guessing that pedes probably share a lot of similar ground with solifuges.

It does amuse me, such a fearful reputation assigned to solifuges. Everything I have read by Punzo so far suggests that US solifuges tend to be prey to other arachnids a hell of a lot...so we should really be in awe of how aggressive Tarantulas, hunting spiders and Scorpions are...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> It does amuse me, such a fearful reputation assigned to solifuges. Everything I have read by Punzo so far suggests that US solifuges tend to be prey to other arachnids a hell of a lot...so we should really be in awe of how aggressive Tarantulas, hunting spiders and Scorpions are...


Prolly six of one, half dozen of the other, Grant.

I have seen footage (from a documentary), of a solifuge being attacked by a scorpion of comparible size, and making a meal of said scorp.

It's all about who gets the first strike/best strike.

My largest solifuge would be more likely to confront me head on, if I disturb it, than run away.

I have so called 'aggressive' species of T that are more liable to retreat if disturbed.


----------

